# Old messages



## mjbarkenhagen (1 mo ago)

What has happened to the function to recite messages ? As soon as I listen to a new message, my car starts to dredge up old messages and read them to me even if I dismiss them. The really annoying ones are http recitals. And nothing I say to command the car to shut up or stop translating messages does not respond and I have to listen to the entire thing. It is really annoying.


----------

